# The Doom 2016 Kid



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 21, 2016)

I've regaled this tale in real time to the visitors of the shoutbox, but I decided just now that maybe others would want to hear this as well.

I have a friend who has an old Windows XP machine. Here are some choice things I've heard about it:

"It's a top of the line gaming machine!" It hasn't been top of the line anything since 2007.
"This computer's worked great for me for as long as I've had it." It's had hardware issues for years.
"It plays all of the games that exist." That's lying from a standpoint of console exclusives.
"Oh, I didn't need that." Said when I found he had removed the "useless" RAM (I fixed it, don't worry).
Now we've got this covered, I present to you a new issue he's having: he wants to play the PC version of Doom 2016 on this old as balls XP machine. I told him the facts, I tried to placate him with the original Doom (which is supposedly not a Doom game - apparently if it doesn't look like Doom 3 it's not Doom), but nothing's getting through. He won't upgrade to anything better, and I think he believes that with some software tricks he can get the game running at full speed. It's an absolute nightmare trying to get him to understand requirements. He didn't understand any of the analogies I tried to facilitate understanding.

"It's like trying to make a gallon of soup all at once, but the one pot you have isn't big enough." His response: "Doom ain't soup or pots, dummy."
"It's like trying to park a monster truck in a spot made for bicycles, without any of the truck outside of the spot." His response: "That makes no sense. Why would someone be parking a monster truck at a bike rack?"
"It's like trying to fit an entire inflated football in your mouth without any of the football poking out." His response: "I'm no contortionist."
"Running Doom on your computer is like trying to run a literal billion Chrome tabs without your computer freezing." His response: "But Chrome isn't Doom. Chrome is different."
"Computer requirements are like money. You can't get that thing from that store if you don't have enough money." His response: "I already paid for Doom, though."
"It's like air in a balloon. If you put too much, it pops." His response: "Balloons and Doom have nothing to do with each other, so I don't get why you're telling me the obvious."
He vowed to pay some poor sap way too much to fix the game to run it on his PC. The tech he was connected with agreed with my judgement, so my friend stopped trying to get help from that tech. He vowed to call a different tech that "knew what he was doing." I don't know if he did.

Earlier this morning, I found out something bad. He started believing that his OS was what was making his computer incompatible with the game, so he updated to Windows 10. The poor computer has only 2GB RAM and is chugging along so slowly my friend has stated that Windows 10 came with a virus (he would rather blame Microsoft for a virus that doesn't exist than actually figure out his hardware has been the problem).

Will keep you guys posted. It's an ongoing thing.


----------



## omegasoul6 (Jul 21, 2016)

Reading this post gave me AIDS, your friend is an idiot.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jul 21, 2016)

I've had a similar experience. My 7 year old cousin was trying to get GTA V running on his 2001 Windows XP laptop with 500mbs of ram and a Pentium 4 mobile. The thing could barely run XP.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2016)

*presses the watch thread button*


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 21, 2016)

omegasoul6 said:


> Reading this post gave me AIDS, your friend is an idiot.


I've got quite a few friends who do things like this. I'm beginning to suspect the town I live in is one of those tech-dumb hives.

If you need an example of some such friends, here you go:

Girl who learned you can play Japanese games in a North American SNES by cutting off useless prongs...decided that 3DS games must work the same way and cut the prongs off all the 3DS games she owned so she could play them in her DS.
A friend cut the bottom halves of their GBA games off so they would fit flush in their DS Lite, and then wondered why they no longer worked.
Kid who assumed that since an R4 plays ROMs, that any ROM would work as long as it was called a ROM (and an ISO is technically a ROM so those apparently work too).
Friend of a friend asked me to graft a slide-out keyboard onto their phone that didn't have a slide out keyboard function.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 21, 2016)

Your friend is stupid, buy a new friend.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 21, 2016)

Pacheko17 said:


> I've had a similar experience. My 7 year old cousin was trying to get GTA V running on his 2001 Windows XP laptop with 500mbs of ram and a Pentium 4 mobile. The thing could barely run XP.


"7 year old" "GTA V" lmao


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 21, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Your friend is stupid, buy a new friend.


They're a bit tech dumb, but they're a good friend. Loyal to the end, except when it comes to technology.



TheVinAnator said:


> "7 year old" "GTA V" lmao


That's not the worst thing that can happen.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 21, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> They're a bit tech dumb, but they're a good friend. Loyal to the end, except when it comes to technology.


That post was a joke, mate.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 21, 2016)

I honestly think you need some new friends miss. Unlike what @Crystal the Glaceon said you can't buy them but i'll be your new friend as i won't be as bad as the ones you speak of  I'll even play games with you. 

If you are worried about their benefit i think they will be alright as long as they are happy. Don't concern yourself with people who don't wanna grow up.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 21, 2016)

Update: "Why can't I play my Sonic game anymore?"

Said Sonic game is the Sonic and Knuckles Collection. A set of games designed for Windows 95. I told them I didn't know (I honestly don't - some games as old as that still work on my Windows 8.1 laptop but the same games don't work on the other Windows 8 PC in the house) and they used that as an excuse as to why they called a tech guy rather than rely on me for help. I told them they could buy the separate games on Steam or something if they wanted to play it so bad. They were somehow content with that answer.

At least they'll be giving me my disc back.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 21, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Update: "Why can't I play my Sonic game anymore?"
> 
> Said Sonic game is the Sonic and Knuckles Collection. A set of games designed for Windows 95. I told them I didn't know (I honestly don't - some games as old as that still work on my Windows 8.1 laptop but the same games don't work on the other Windows 8 PC in the house) and they used that as an excuse as to why they called a tech guy rather than rely on me for help. I told them they could buy the separate games on Steam or something if they wanted to play it so bad. They were somehow content with that answer.
> 
> At least they'll be giving me my disc back.


Tell him to buy Sonic Mega collection for xbox and play it on his pc


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 21, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Tell him to buy Sonic Mega collection and play it on ps brand new ps4


If only he had a PS4. He's still stuck in gaming's past. It's so bad that just last week he found out about the Persona series, after he caught me playing Persona 3 Portable while hanging out at the park. The worst part is that he's a fan of Shin Megami Tensei, after I introduced him to Digital Devil Saga about four years back.

It's kind of fun to watch him learn about all these games he's missed out on, honestly. He gets so enthralled with the games he likes in a way that can only be experienced when you play a game for the first time. You don't often see that kind of magic anymore.

I think it's a blessing that he's good with console/handheld gaming, otherwise I would be too frustrated with him to deal with him at all. This bit of good balances out the absolute shitstorm that is his computer issues and his inability to cooperate and understand for the fixes.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 21, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> If only he had a PS4. He's still stuck in gaming's past. It's so bad that just last week he found out about the Persona series, after he caught me playing Persona 3 Portable while hanging out at the park. The worst part is that he's a fan of Shin Megami Tensei, after I introduced him to Digital Devil Saga about four years back.
> 
> It's kind of fun, honestly. He gets so enthralled with the games he likes in a way that can only be experienced when you play a game for the first time. It's kind of neat to see, since you don't often see that kind of magic anymore.


I really think you need smarter gaming friends who are more like you. I don't mean to completly ditch them but just have friends on your level. It would do you good as not to cause so much stress. 

Trust me you don't want stress related to games. 
Also if you do want new friend, i have maybe potiental. 

But yeah, keep a close watch on him and make sure he doesn't break is 500MB Windows XP from the year before 2010. 
Tell him to play some pinball, i think is on every windows PC during that time.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 21, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I really think you need smarter gaming friends who are more like you. I don't mean to completly ditch them but just have friends on your level. It would do you good as not to cause so much stress.
> 
> Trust me you don't want stress related to games.
> Also if you do want new friend, i have maybe potiental.
> ...


I do have friends on my level. He's on my level, aside from the really poor understanding of how computers work (he's safe to computers as a viewer - like a kid that knows just enough to not kill their PC when it's working right but kill their PC when things start going south). The gaming's past thing can be fixed (and is honestly cute).

In all honesty, I kind of like the guy. A lot, even. He's sweet, usually understanding... If I stole his PC in the middle of the night to transfer all the files to a new, better PC that works for him he would actually be okay with it. He would say something akin to  "hey don't do that again you better have saved my old PC too", sure, but he wouldn't kick me in the boob over it.

It's just that this little event regarding Doom is hilariously infuriating and not-so-good.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 21, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> I do have friends on my level. He's on my level, aside from the "software can fix a hardware fire" level of PC tech beliefs. The gaming's past thing can be fixed (and is honestly cute).
> 
> In all honesty, I kind of like the guy. A lot, even. He's sweet, usually understanding... If I stole his PC in the middle of the night to transfer all the files to a new, better PC that works for him he would actually be okay with it. He would say something akin to  "hey don't do that again you better have saved my old PC too", sure, but he wouldn't kick me in the boob over it.
> 
> It's just that this little event regarding Doom is hilariously infuriating and not-so-good.


Don't get your boobs kicked! 
I mean at least try not to. They should be handled professinoaly taken great care of by you if you can.
Anyway you shouldn't have to take care of problems like that for him, he needs to grow up and stop thinking about how simple things should be. Everyone deals with things like needing upgrades and he not special enough to not need them too. If he doesn't want them then don't help him, he just trying to be like the people who complain about every little thing and expect others to suffer for it.


----------



## Bimmel (Jul 21, 2016)

You are a good friend, exposing things like that to the world so everyone can make fun of these people. As long as it's anonymous, who cares right? 

Just kidding. A bit.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 21, 2016)

You're probably right, but I still kind of worry for the guy, you know? Maybe if I kickstart the purchase process things would start looking up, or if I convinced him by offering to set everything up, or used some key buzz words ("Upgrading to this PC instead will jump start everything and make it go lightning fast, and it even has bluetooth and USB 3.0! Your PC has none of that!")... I just don't like leaving a friend out in the dust.

I don't even think he knows his arguing over keeping the old PC is doing more bad than good. He's got a Windows XP disc, though, so I can at least reverse the Windows 10 upgrade since he seems to be having problems with it...



Bimmel said:


> You are a good friend, exposing things like that to the world so everyone can make fun of these people. As long as it's anonymous, who cares right?
> 
> Just kidding. A bit.


Oh, I actually asked if I could tell people about this issue of my friend's. He agreed to it, because when I ask there's a chance to find an actual, agreeable solution for all involved parties. But, then again, everyone knows that when I ask, they're usually sounding like an idiot. The question's practically become a key phrase within my group of friends for "you're making an idiot of yourself".

I let most of my friends read the posts, too. They usually end up laughing it off and going "wow, I really sound like an idiot." It really changes how you think of a situation when you hear someone else's retelling of it from their perspective.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 21, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> You're probably right, but I still kind of worry for the guy, you know? Maybe if I kickstart the purchase process things would start looking up, or if I convinced him by offering to set everything up, or used some key buzz words ("Upgrading to this PC instead will jump start everything and make it go lightning fast, and it even has bluetooth and USB 3.0! Your PC has none of that!")... I just don't like leaving a friend out in the dust.
> 
> I don't even think he knows his arguing over keeping the old PC is doing more bad than good. He's got a Windows XP disc, though, so I can at least reverse the Windows 10 upgrade since he seems to be having problems with it...


I understand but you can only help some one who wants it, weather or not he wants help or need it. In this case is not life threatning so is probably his call not yours. Unless he was gonna get hit by a car, you shouldn't worry. But you tell him not to ask for help from you unless he wants it. Make him know your serious and not joking around cause it shouldn't be such a desctructive behavior like this. Cute or not, it can begin a long process of things you don't want, let me tell you.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 21, 2016)

No, the part that was cute was the fact that he's behind in the gaming world, and his wonder at the "new" games he plays.

The other thing is infuriating. I'm already not tolerating that behavior.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 21, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> No, the part that was cute was the fact that he's behind in the gaming world, and his wonder at the "new" games he plays.
> 
> The other thing is infuriating. I'm already not tolerating that behavior.


Well then miss sora, you know what to do. Activate plan N.U.K.E


----------



## MionissNio (Jul 21, 2016)

Tell him to fuck off playing violent games which everyone is killed and play much deserving undertale☆​


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 21, 2016)

MionissNio said:


> Tell him to fuck off playing violent games which everyone is killed and play much deserving undertale☆​


I'm still trying to convince him to try Earthbound, though! It's surprisingly hard to sell a lighthearted RPG about a modern day psychic kid saving the world when the person you're selling it to is still having trouble warming up to Kingdom Hearts. Especially when that person doesn't like emulation, doesn't have a Wii U, and can't afford that price tag.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 21, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> I'm still trying to convince him to try Earthbound, though! It's surprisingly hard to sell a lighthearted RPG about a modern day psychic kid saving the world when the person you're selling it to is still having trouble warming up to Kingdom Hearts. Especially when that person doesn't like emulation, doesn't have a Wii U, and can't afford that price tag.


Umm maybe try something easier like pokemon


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 21, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Umm maybe try something easier like pokemon


Oh, he loves Pokemon. I convinced him via Pokemon Go. He loves the designs the Pokemon. The only problem is that he can't play the 3DS or DS ones... He's also apparently disgusted by the company that made the anime (source: the moment he found out that the infamous beach episode was banned in America).


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 21, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Oh, he loves Pokemon. I convinced him via Pokemon Go. He loves the designs the Pokemon. The only problem is that he can't play the 3DS or DS ones... He's also apparently disgusted by the company that made the anime (source: the moment he found out that the infamous beach episode was banned in America).


I think he has a serious problem worst and outta your control just watch him okay, please don't try anything crazy. Sure it sucks that stuff gets banned for censorship reasons and if he doesn't like somethting is his right to protest but not at the expense of others who care, he is really being selfish and from your description i imagine a very spoiled person way worst than SJW people have become. No offense to you or him


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 21, 2016)

Holy shit how old is your friend? 8 years old?

My 8 years old self wants to puke from such stupidity right now.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 21, 2016)

Here's how to fix it just say
Doom windows xp

he may understand


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2016)

Wow. Tell him to get a better machine or play some of the old but good games like HL2, Half Life 1 (and the expansions), the OLD doom, Deus Ex, Stuff like that!


----------



## mashers (Jul 21, 2016)

Does your friend generally have trouble understanding explanations like this? Or understanding analogy, metaphor or other non-literal language?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 21, 2016)

mashers said:


> Does your friend generally have trouble understanding explanations like this? Or understanding analogy, metaphor or other non-literal language?


I think is more of not wanting to do what others want him to. is more of a refuse than psychological thing.


----------



## Nyap (Jul 21, 2016)

do you have a pc? show him it playing doom, and then tell him how new it is compared to his PC
idk


----------



## mashers (Jul 21, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I think is more of not wanting to do what others want him to. is more of a refuse than psychological thing.


I was actually wondering if he is autistic. He doesn't seem to be able to understand the analogies the OP was using to explain the situation.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 21, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I think is more of not wanting to do what others want him to. is more of a refuse than psychological thing.


I had a friend like that.

We aren't friends anymore.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 21, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I had a friend like that.
> 
> We aren't friends anymore.


Yeah, good job.


mashers said:


> I was actually wondering if he is autistic. He doesn't seem to be able to understand the analogies the OP was using to explain the situation.


He just spoiled, nothing more, he wants what he wants and in fragmented unacceptable incomplete ways. Is his problem and he needs to see it himself to get fixed.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 21, 2016)

I mean, my former friend was exactly like described by OP: Living in deny.

If anything is not what he expect it is, he would force himself into believing it's not real.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 21, 2016)

Did your friend even look at the specs needed for Doom 2016


----------



## Nyap (Jul 21, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


> Did your friend even look at the specs needed for Doom 2016


I don't think he understands what specs are


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 21, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


> Did your friend even look at the specs needed for Doom 2016


I think he assumed the specs were software-based, rather than hardware, and that the right programs can make it work.



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> He just spoiled, nothing more, he wants what he wants and in fragmented unacceptable incomplete ways. Is his problem and he needs to see it himself to get fixed.


He's not the best PC user. Everything else is daisies and roses.



mashers said:


> I was actually wondering if he is autistic. He doesn't seem to be able to understand the analogies the OP was using to explain the situation.


He's more of a selective analogy understander. If it's PC-related he'll get none of the analogies. Last night I told him "it's like being pregnant, except the fetus doesn't exist after a couple hours" as an analogy to explain a food baby and he understood immediately.



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I think he has a serious problem worst and outta your control just watch him okay, please don't try anything crazy. Sure it sucks that stuff gets banned for censorship reasons and if he doesn't like somethting is his right to protest but not at the expense of others who care, he is really being selfish and from your description i imagine a very spoiled person way worst than SJW people have become. No offense to you or him


...actually, he wasn't disgusted that it was banned. He was disgusted that it was made despite the potential to be banned. In his explanation, he went off about how Japan should have known by the time the episode was made how America treats boobs in media directed at children.



Nyap said:


> do you have a pc? show him it playing doom, and then tell him how new it is compared to his PC
> idk


Oh, if only I had a PC that could run DOOM.



VinLark said:


> Wow. Tell him to get a better machine or play some of the old but good games like HL2, Half Life 1 (and the expansions), the OLD doom, Deus Ex, Stuff like that!


That's most of the problem. He thinks a PC is something you buy to last forever, like a house.



VinsCool said:


> Holy shit how old is your friend? 8 years old?
> 
> My 8 years old self wants to puke from such stupidity right now.


He's like 26. He's lived in this town his whole life. You will find redneck, gun totin', barely literate stereotypical 'muricans in my town, so it's unsurprising he isn't that PC-savvy.

---------------------

Update: "If I get a new computer I don't want that Cortana thing."

Helping him find the PC for his needs is gonna be a bit difficult. He likes Windows 10.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 21, 2016)

Still he is being too extreme on things but i hope your okay more than he is, since your actually a better person from what i can tell. 

I am not trying to be mean or rude just honest about opininon and hope he gets help. I just don't think you need to concern yourself with him. There plenty of people here who are nice and friendly that you can also talk to or play with like me 

But he is your friend so i suppose you can just look out for him and step aside when he becomes peter pan


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Update: "If I get a new computer I don't want that Cortana thing."
> 
> Helping him find the PC for his needs is gonna be a bit difficult. He likes Windows 10.


He likes Windows 10 but doesn't want Cortana? Well than disable it or something. I don't have windows 10 but I'm sure you can do that...?


----------



## mgrev (Jul 21, 2016)

Oh my fucking god. Full offense, your friends are fucking idiots that belong in elementary school.
Tell them:
NO! IT DOES NOT WORK IN ANY SHAPE OR FORM NO MATTER WHAT YOU TELL ME TO DO. IF YOU STILL BELIEVE THAT IT WORKS, YOU SHOULD FIX IT YOURSELF OR GIVE UP ALREADY. NO.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Jul 21, 2016)

Lol it's not a Doom game if it's not like Doom 3 omfg... Doom 4 is way more like the original Doom games. Doom 3 is more like that cheesy Doom movie with Dwayne Johnson... I would barely consider Doom 3 a Doom game... 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm fine. More perturbed by my roommates than my friend. One's been mourning about Allison Road being cancelled all day. Mourning it like the death of a relative.

I've been trying to drill my friend into understanding. I might be getting through. He's been lightening up on the computer thing. Probably because "If you won't listen then why the fuck do you have ears" was said by someone at some point. Not by me or him, but someone who has been listening to me negotiating with him on the computer thing for far too long.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2016)

I love the people in this thread that are like "GO TELL YOUR FRIEND TO FUCK HIMSELF BECAUSE HE DOESN'T KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT TECH" like they are some all knowing being, like they have never talked to another human being before. Damn


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jul 21, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> "7 year old" "GTA V" lmao



Why the surprise? I played GTA 2 when I was 7


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 21, 2016)

what the actual fuck


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 21, 2016)

VinLark said:


> I love the people in this thread that are like "GO TELL YOUR FRIEND TO FUCK HIMSELF BECAUSE HE DOESN'T KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT TECH" like they are some all knowing being, like they have never talked to another human being before. Damn


It's probably because of my reputation for being friends with not-so-smart people. Like, the kind of people who will download a virus from virus.com and then tell me that virus.com was supposed to give them an mp4 of The Fault in Our Stars or something. Or the people that will force their RAM into where the graphics card should go and then toss the hard drive because it was in the way of their homemade water cooling system, then wonder why nothing works and think I'm refusing to get their data onto another computer.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 21, 2016)

Help him if you feel you need to, but do not stress out okay? There better things to worry about with your time than someone who won't cooperate.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 21, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Help him if you feel you need to, but do not stress out okay? There better things to worry about with your time than someone who won't cooperate.


I know, I know. I just think it would be better to get the stress over with now, with this small problem, before it escalates later into a steaming pile of "Hey my PC won't turn on, I need this now, the hard drive's clicking and I need the important data on here right now, help." I'm surprised the PC hasn't died already, considering it was old and had to be reimaged due to viruses when he got it.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 21, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> I know, I know. I just think it would be better to get the stress over with now, with this small problem, before it escalates later into a steaming pile of "Hey my PC won't turn on, I need this now, the hard drive's clicking and I need the important data on here right now, help."


Well then is not your problem, you tried to help him and when he ask for help with something you can't help with, is not your fault. so let it be. You have to tell him and make it straight when joke time is over and serious time is now. Being serious around a jokester is hard but you have to stand your groud and not let him change that to suit his ways.

If he breaks something then ask for help then why should you help if he didn't listen before you told him? It is his stuff he can do what he wanna.


----------



## Sliter (Jul 21, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> "7 year old" "GTA V" lmao


welcome to Brazil XD


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 21, 2016)

Sliter said:


> welcome to Brazil XD


The land of the most banned games on earth


----------



## Nyap (Jul 21, 2016)

Sliter said:


> welcome to Brazil XD


more like welcome to the modern world


----------



## Sliter (Jul 21, 2016)

well about your friends, try to show that videos " wellcome to the compuetr world" that teach in a funny way how stuff works? XD 

Some people don't believe stuff unles s they say it on an "important media" :B like my father lol


----------



## mcopo (Jul 21, 2016)

Wow.. I've seen tech ignorance before but this is ridiculous. You sure are patient with them...



Sliter said:


> welcome to Brazil XD


Funny thing, I remember not being allowed to play GTA San Andreas at one of those 'gaming houses' on one occasion (I don't know how they call it in English, but it's basically a place with a bunch of video game consoles where you pay to play them). The owner said I wasn't 18 or older... I mean... someone in the middle of nowhere knew about the ESRB system... what are the odds? Not even my parents knew about it! This guy even pointed to the ESRB rating on the cover to explain the rating to me...


----------



## Sliter (Jul 21, 2016)

mcopo said:


> Wow.. I've seen tech ignorance before but this is ridiculous. You sure are patient with them...
> 
> 
> Funny thing, I remember not being allowed to play GTA San Andreas at one of those 'gaming houses' on one occasion (I don't know how they call it in English, but it's basically a place with a bunch of video game consoles where you pay to play them). The owner said I wasn't 18 or older... I mean... someone in the middle of nowhere knew about the ESRB system... what are the odds? Not even my parents knew about it! This guy even pointed to the ESRB rating on the cover to explain the rating to me...


Other hand some times I went with a friend on lan houses or these places to play VG (ps1/2 and a dynavision lol), kids playig counter strike, gta are very common, a lot not cared :v 

But everyone is all " nah it's just a videogame let the kids play" 

I don't get why people don't see this like moveis that have it's classification ,, judge the all thing like a toy wtf XD 

Other day I was on a dinner with some of my paren'ts froiends and stuff, a little guy playing GoW on his psp and I was like with his cousing " did you know that this game aren't for kids?  violence and stuffs ", she was surprised because had this idea that games are just toy for kids XD
And she went thee ask him latter " Wasing this game so much violent??"
and he answers: "yeah sometimes" 
hahahha


for people that don't have interest I understand that dong get these stuff ... but now the guy have a PC and want to play a new game, don't know that need to upgrade his pc? wtf


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 22, 2016)

I think the logic comes from the fact that with most game systems, you don't need to mess with the hardware or get a new one to play any games made for it (in most cases, anyway).

You buy to last, you see that you can play every Wii game on the list on any ol' Wii without modifying the hardware, you come from a town where critical thinking is taught by internet sites rather than school or home...and there's the deal.

At least, that's what I think.

-----

Update: He's stated that if he needs a new PC for Doom, it isn't worth it because he only wants to play Doom. Apparently "Don't you want Chrome to load in less than 5-10 minutes?" isn't a valid reason to get a new computer, and apparently he needs more than one reason to buy something new for himself.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 22, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> I think the logic comes from the fact that with most game systems, you don't need to mess with the hardware or get a new one to play any games made for it (in most cases, anyway).
> 
> You buy to last, you see that you can play every Wii game on the list on any ol' Wii without modifying the hardware, you come from a town where critical thinking is taught by internet sites rather than school or home...and there's the deal.
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 22, 2016)

Oh, we are revisiting this again?


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 22, 2016)

It's time to stop being tech support for someone who refuses to accept your answers.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 22, 2016)

Update: He's going to call that tech support number again. God knows why.


----------



## Sliter (Jul 22, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Update: He's stated that if he needs a new PC for Doom, it isn't worth it because he only wants to play Doom. Apparently "Don't you want Chrome to load in less than 5-10 minutes?" isn't a valid reason to get a new computer, and apparently he needs more than one reason to buy something new for himself.


what more he uses the pc for?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 22, 2016)

Sliter said:


> what more he uses the pc for?


Internet, Skype, other games, Photoshop, and a couple of other things I can't recall right now.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 22, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Internet, Skype, other games, Photoshop, and a couple of other things I can't recall right now.


Tell him to get a tablet


----------



## tbb043 (Jul 22, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> my friend has stated that Windows 10 came with a virus



He's not completely wrong. Plenty of things going on regarding Win 10 would be considered a virus by many objective standards.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 22, 2016)

Wait how does he run photoshop if chrome takes 5-10 minutes to open


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 22, 2016)

outdated updates


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 22, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Wait how does he run photoshop if chrome takes 5-10 minutes to open


He hasn't, not since the Windows 10 upgrade. The 5-10 minutes is the estimate from post-upgrade Chrome time.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 22, 2016)

THE OLD WISE MAN KONG HAS SPOKEN. TELL YOUR FRIENDS.


----------



## Sliter (Jul 22, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Internet, *Skype*, other games, Photoshop, and a couple of other things I can't recall right now.


it don't freeze abd od computer with 2GB of RAm ??? I saw a lot of people with better computers  to say bad about skype consuming so much memory XD
(I have this problem, so I use web version now :B )


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 22, 2016)

Why not let him wear himself out? If he's so belligerently stupid, let him suffer.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 23, 2016)

Update: I've convinced him to get a PC. Unfortunately, he wants a budget monster PC that can "run steam at the best frames." I don't know what that means but that probably means "I want a $100 PC that can run Crysis 3 at max settings without any framerate drops", but he doesn't like Crysis 3.



Sliter said:


> it don't freeze abd od computer with 2GB of RAm ??? I saw a lot of people with better computers  to say bad about skype consuming so much memory XD
> (I have this problem, so I use web version now :B )


That's what he does.



Meteor7 said:


> Why not let him wear himself out? If he's so belligerently stupid, let him suffer.


Friends don't let friends do stupid things.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 23, 2016)

REVIVAL THREADS!


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 23, 2016)

Oh


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 23, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Update: I've convinced him to get a PC. Unfortunately, he wants a budget monster PC that can "run steam at the best frames." I don't know what that means but that probably means "I want a $100 PC that can run Crysis 3 at max settings without any framerate drops", but he doesn't like Crysis 3.
> 
> 
> That's what he does.
> ...


oh god that must be hard. x.x


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 23, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Update: I've convinced him to get a PC. Unfortunately, he wants a budget monster PC that can "run steam at the best frames." I don't know what that means but that probably means "I want a $100 PC that can run Crysis 3 at max settings without any framerate drops", but he doesn't like Crysis 3.
> 
> 
> That's what he does.
> ...


He wants a pc that can do every steam game won't cost $100 So Umm.... yeah. 

Also i seriously think you need to re evaluate your role in this friendship, your not his responsibility and he is taking advantage of your kindness please do something about it. Your very sweet lovely lady and i don't want any bad thing happen to you cause of stuff like this 

Of cours i am not saying this to ruin your friendship i am a honestly concerned person who maybe you just notied or met online but i am still human just like you and him and do cocern myself with others even if is not really my business. 

This is what it means to be part of a community i think So if i am wrong you free to correct me.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 23, 2016)

He's had to do it for me a while back (I had a little breakdown a while back), so I'm just repaying the favor.

Anyway, his agreeing to get a new PC is actually a great development. He's had it for a while, so I can understand not wanting to get rid of it, but it's just got to go. Now the hurdle is helping him find one that both meets his needs and stays within whatever price range he'd be willing to pay.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 23, 2016)

Tell him not to be such a cheapskate cough up some money and buy a decent PC.
Money is made to be spent, hell!
He will not die if he throws some $1000 for that monster PC.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 23, 2016)

Let me see if I can't get some sort of monetary range he would be willing to pay. Like, minimum $100 maximum $800 or something.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 23, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Tell him not to be such a cheapskate cough up some money and buy a decent PC.
> Money is made to be spent, hell!
> He will not die if he throws some $1000 for that monster PC.


Or $5000 for alienware area 51 PC from the government 



Sora de Eclaune said:


> Let me see if I can't get some sort of monetary range he would be willing to pay. Like, minimum $100 maximum $800 or something.


Unless the pc has at least 4 GB ram, Nvidia geforce GTX and a Intel I7 Processor, for under $800 then good luck!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 23, 2016)

Tell him to download more RAM: http://www.downloadmoreram.com/download.html


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 23, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Tell him to download more RAM


for real that works?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?11!!!!1!!!!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 23, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Tell him to download more RAM: http://www.downloadmoreram.com/download.html





TheVinAnator said:


> for real that works?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?11!!!!1!!!!


This troll.... worst than LMGTFY....


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 23, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> for real that works?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?11!!!!1!!!!


Yee! And immediately after he can upgrade his processor! http://downloadmoreghz.com/index.html

Note: While the RAM I know was a joke, this one may actually be a virus. I don't recommend clicking "Download more GHz!"



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> This troll.... worst than LMGTFY....





Spoiler


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 23, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Yee! And immediately after he can upgrade his processor! http://downloadmoreghz.com/index.html
> 
> Note: While the RAM I know was a joke, this one may actually be a virus. I don't recommend clicking "Download more GHz!"


xD


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Jul 23, 2016)

/r/TalesFromTechSupport material right here.
Oh wait this is GBATemp. Oh well, still relevant.
Keep us updated.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 23, 2016)

CheatFreak47 said:


> /r/TalesFromTechSupport material right here.
> Oh wait this is GBATemp. Oh well, still relevant.
> Keep us updated.


How long it take you to make that?


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Jul 23, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> How long it take you to make that?


About 20 seconds.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 23, 2016)

CheatFreak47 said:


> About 20 seconds.


Oh cool....
CONGLATURATION @Sora de Eclaune You now have a stalker creeper.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 23, 2016)

I learned of his budget.

"I was kidding about the $100. You can't get a PC for under $400, yeah?"

This is going to be easier than I thought.



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> CONGLATURATION


Uh...if you look to my sig, you'll clearly see that it is actually "congratulsi".


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 23, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> I learned of his budget.
> 
> "I was kidding about the $100. You can't get a PC for under $400, yeah?"
> 
> This is going to be easier than I thought.


lol


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 23, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> I learned of his budget.
> 
> "I was kidding about the $100. You can't get a PC for under $400, yeah?"
> 
> This is going to be easier than I thought.


Easier than what? Getting dragged over a hot rake?


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 23, 2016)

I'd say help him build one. While it sounds like he certainly can't, I'd assume you could and it'd be much better in the long run. It'll be much less expensive to get him a PC with a good gpu that way.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 23, 2016)

Well, perhaps you can actually something that would run some games for $400, just forget about anything remotely similar to best frames.
I hope he loves stop motion.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 23, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Easier than what? Getting dragged over a hot rake?


Easier than some. One of my friends was convinced they could get a top of the line PC for $120. They ended up buying an Xbox instead, because apparently the Xbox was cheaper in the long run.



vayanui8 said:


> I'd say help him build one. While it sounds like he certainly can't, I'd assume you could and it'd be much better in the long run. It'll be much less expensive to get him a PC with a good gpu that way.


I'm terrible at that! I can't even build my own PC. Last time I tried, the magic smoke came out of the box every time I "fixed" things and turned it on. Now I just don't do it.



sarkwalvein said:


> Well, perhaps you can actually something that would run some games for $400, just forget about anything remotely similar to best frames.
> I hope he loves stop motion.


My brother has a $400 pre-built PC and it's absolutely amazing, so I find that $400 goes a long way. Although, my brother's not playing anything absolutely demanding like Crysis.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 23, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> I learned of his budget.
> 
> "I was kidding about the $100. You can't get a PC for under $400, yeah?"
> 
> ...


One of us is spelling the word wrong.






Back on topic, you probably should get a pc from gamestop it should be good enough for what he wants and cost under $500


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 23, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Back on topic, you probably should get a pc from gamestop it should be good enough for what he wants and cost under $500


GameStop sells PCs?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 23, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> GameStop sells PCs?


That's what I'm wondering. Every Gamestop I've been to has only appeared to sell console and console accessories.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 23, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> That's what I'm wondering. Every Gamestop I've been to has only appeared to sell console and console accessories.





TotalInsanity4 said:


> GameStop sells PCs?


YES THEY DO SELL PCS 
http://m.gamestop.com/browse/_/N-0Z1z13m8v?Ntt=pc


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 23, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Uh...if you look to my sig, you'll clearly see that it is actually "congratulsi".


It's an infamous misspelling from the days of games past.  Ghostbusters, to be specific.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 23, 2016)

Sliter said:


> it don't freeze abd od computer with 2GB of RAm ??? I saw a lot of people with better computers  to say bad about skype consuming so much memory XD
> (I have this problem, so I use web version now :B )


Woah, the web version is unusable to me. I only have 2GB of RAM and Skype runs fine.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 23, 2016)

I've personally spent $1300 CAD for my laptop, and that was totally worth the price.

He wants something that will run ANYTHING FOR YEARS? He has to pay, no other choice.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 23, 2016)

grossaffe said:


> It's an infamous misspelling from the days of games past.  Ghostbusters, to be specific.


And mine is from a Game Center CX 2: Arino no Chousenjou spritesheet.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 23, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> YES THEY DO SELL PCS
> http://m.gamestop.com/browse/_/N-0Z1z13m8v?Ntt=pc


Oh I see. They sell "PC"s


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 23, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Oh I see. They sell "PC"s


Glad you know that they do now.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 23, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Glad you know that they do now.


Eh. I'm not particularly happy with the fact that they're Steam machines, which is why I put "PC" in quotes. They're just too overpriced for what they are


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 23, 2016)

Considering the price, specs, support, and benchmarks, I don't know why you'd ever buy a Steam machine. They're more expensive, have mediocre specs, and they run Steam OS which supports less software and gets worse performance than Windows. They could have been promising and were and interesting idea but they fell flat in execution.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 23, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Eh. I'm not particularly happy with the fact that they're Steam machines, which is why I put "PC" in quotes. They're just too overpriced for what they are


You want something like this?


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 23, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> You want something like this?


Wtf my laptop is much better for a much lower price. Lol


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 23, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Wtf my laptop is much better for a much lower price. Lol


Good job good for you. 

So wonder what @Sora de Eclaune plans are then?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 24, 2016)

I'm taking him to Best Buy. Or maybe he's taking me. We haven't decided on who's driving yet. I suspect we'll get distracted quite a lot - last time I was there they had hologram advertisements and kitchen gadgets and anime and all sorts of stuff.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 24, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> I'm taking him to Best Buy. Or maybe he's taking me. We haven't decided on who's driving yet. I suspect we'll get distracted quite a lot - last time I was there they had hologram advertisements and kitchen gadgets and anime and all sorts of stuff.


Umm how old his he?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 24, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Umm how old his he?


He's at least 25. About my age, honestly. Why?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 24, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> He's at least 25. About my age, honestly. Why?


Was just curious why he acted like he was 10 years younger compared to you. You seem more mature. O_O


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 24, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Was just curious why he acted like he was 10 years younger compared to you. You seem more mature. O_O


Anyone sounds younger when you only know them by their antics.

For example, friends of my roommates on Facebook that don't have me friended as well apparently believe I'm 12 and will not believe otherwise until we are in the same room. I've actually met friends of my roommates who have actually said "oh man, I thought you were like 10 years old, not an adult!"

Of course, my roommates' Facebook posts about me amount to "I just slapped myself in the face with shaving cream. Thanks [my name]" and "[my name] is sitting in footy pajamas and eating cereal at 4 in the morning. What the fuck", so it's no wonder people think I'm 12.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 24, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Anyone sounds younger when you only know them by their antics.
> 
> For example, friends of my roommates on Facebook that don't have me friended as well apparently believe I'm 12 and will not believe otherwise until we are in the same room. I've actually met friends of my roommates who have actually said "oh man, I thought you were like 10 years old, not an adult!"


Ummm right, guess it was inappropriate of me to say that, sorry. 
Guess i meant to say he acted like he was 10 years old.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 24, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Ummm right, guess it was inappropriate of me to say that, sorry.
> Guess i meant to say he acted like he was 10 years old.


In the way of PCs, he has the skills and knowledge of a 10 year old. Just like me, before I joined GBAtemp. If I was still the way I was back when I first joined, and had the same issue my friend does, I would've probably been banned.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 24, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> In the way of PCs, he has the skills and knowledge of a 10 year old. Just like me, before I joined GBAtemp. If I was still the way I was back when I first joined, and had the same issue my friend does, I would've probably been banned.


Why is that?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 24, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Why is that?


Back when I first joined GBAtemp, I had no sense of understanding technology other than "if it doesn't do what I want then it must be because I don't know how to make it do that" and "technology is amazing, it can do anything I want". I only joined the site because a friend gave me an R4 and a DS Lite. I didn't know what an R4 was, but I knew the good people of this site did, so I came to pick some brains and gain a bit of know how.

But if I had a catastrophic issue like my friend's "let me play Doom" issue, I would have blown up. Full on "you tell me how to fix this for free. You tell me. I swear to you that I saw someone do this on their Windows 98, so you tell me how to fix this for free" belligerent crap. I was not as tolerant of tech not working as intended as I am today. To this day I have yet to play Half-Life 2 because it wouldn't work on a PC I had back when the game released, because my feelings at the time sullied the experience (I also have yet to play and complete the original game, which doesn't help).


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 24, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Why is that?


She was referring to noobs not doing research and getting flamed and stuff


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 25, 2016)

Back from Best Buy! We got distracted by cooking gadgets, anime, video games, and some cool hologram advertisement thing. We also didn't buy anything, because my friend got pissed off at a salesdude.

Me and my friend: -Walks past the laptop tablet table whatever-
Salesdude: -Motions Sora and friend over to the table- blahblahblah Looking for a new blahblahblah for your blahblahblah... You can blahblahblah with this and blahblahblah...
Me: I'm sorry, we don't---
My friend: Can it play Doom 4?
Salesdude: Well no, but blahblahblah, and you can remove the keyboard when you want to take it on the go, and blahblahblah...
My friend: But it can't play Doom 4.
Salesdude: No, the specs aren't that high... It has blahblahblah...
My friend: I'm buying a computer to play Doom 4.
Salesdude: Of course, you can do that, but blahblahblah, and this computer is great for blahblahblah, and you can buy it an your on the go PC, and blahblahblah...
My friend: This place sucks. Goodbye.

Not exactly what went down, but close enough. We left shortly after.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 25, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Back from Best Buy! We got distracted by cooking gadgets, anime, video games, and some cool hologram advertisement thing. We also didn't buy anything, because my friend got pissed off at a salesdude.
> 
> Me and my friend: -Walks past the laptop tablet table whatever-
> Salesdude: -Motions Sora and friend over to the table- blahblahblah Looking for a new blahblahblah for your blahblahblah... You can blahblahblah with this and blahblahblah...
> ...


Sad story 
Sound like bad day and it took long time..


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 25, 2016)

Well, we went driving around to see if there was anywhere else selling PCs. Not successful, but at least it was a start.

I did find out he's going to get that machine he has right now fixed, though. He says he wants to turn it into a low-end emulator machine. Not a bad idea, actually.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 25, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Well, we went driving around to see if there was anywhere else selling PCs. Not successful, but at least it was a start.
> 
> I did find out he's going to get that machine he has right now fixed, though. He says he wants to turn it into a low-end emulator machine. Not a bad idea, actually.


Good, i feel a little bit better now 
No punch or kicks to the boobs


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 25, 2016)

I think he's gonna make a formal complaint to Best Buy, too. All "your salesman talked down to me and implied I was stupid for wanting a machine that fit my needs! Fire his ass!"


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 25, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> I think he's gonna make a formal complaint to Best Buy, too. All "your salesman talked down to me and implied I was stupid for wanting a machine that fit my needs! Fire his ass!"


DAT AIN'T FORMAL!


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 25, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> I think he's gonna make a formal complaint to Best Buy, too. All "your salesman talked down to me and* implied I was stupid for wanting a machine that fit my needs! *Fire his ass!"


Not implying. The salesman was totally right about his stupidity.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 28, 2016)

Update: He got a massive $550 beast. Within the first hour of setting it up we found he made a typo in his logon password during setup, but didn't know what the typo was, so we had to do a system restore to get back into the computer after a restart.

And Doom still doesn't work. It loads, sure, but it's very laggy.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 28, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Update: He got a massive $550 beast. Within the first hour of setting it up we found he made a typo in his logon password during setup, but didn't know what the typo was, so we had to do a system restore to get back into the computer after a restart.
> 
> And Doom still doesn't work. It loads, sure, but it's very laggy.


so I guess it's not a beast


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 28, 2016)

What did i miss?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 28, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> What did i miss?


They got a $550 computer and it lags while playing doom


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 28, 2016)

Okay, make sense.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 28, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Friend of a friend asked me to graft a slide-out keyboard onto their phone that didn't have a slide out keyboard function.


You could theoretically do that if you found a bluetooth keyboard small enough (or made one yourself)
And there are accessories for some phones that do just that.
So that one is not actually that ridiculous and would be rather cool, might be a lot of work though.


Pacheko17 said:


> I've had a similar experience. My 7 year old cousin was trying to get GTA V running on his 2001 Windows XP laptop with 500mbs of ram and a Pentium 4 mobile. The thing could barely run XP.


At least he has a good excuse; being 7 years old


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 29, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> a massive $550 beast.


Well there's your first mistake


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 29, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Update: He got a massive $550 beast. Within the first hour of setting it up we found he made a typo in his logon password during setup, but didn't know what the typo was, so we had to do a system restore to get back into the computer after a restart.
> 
> And Doom still doesn't work. It loads, sure, but it's very laggy.


I'm going to guess that if it was only $550 it probably doesn't meet the minimum requirements. DOOM requires a pretty decent modern gpu to run properly


----------



## mcopo (Jul 29, 2016)

lol, and the story goes on... At least he'll be able to play Doom 3 BFG... I think...

If he wants to play Doom 2016 so badly, why not try to convince him to get a PS4 or XONE? It's been a while since I checked this thread so I don't know if this was suggested.


----------



## Ace_Axel (Jul 29, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> I've got quite a few friends who do things like this. I'm beginning to suspect the town I live in is one of those tech-dumb hives.



Same here... I swear... either people act dumb to have their hands held and problems solved for them or they really refuse to learn their way around a PC.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 29, 2016)

Ace_Axel said:


> Same here... I swear... either people act dumb to have their hands held and problems solved for them or they really refuse to learn their way around a PC.


I mean, hey, it gives me business


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 29, 2016)

I know most games on steam have a minimum requirements and a Recommended requirements. Is having the Minimum able to make it least function in playable state? (Best framerate, No graphical glitches.) Of course i know is always better to have recommended or higher but just wanted to know the limit of their minium specs requirement.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 29, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I know most games on steam have a minimum requirements and a Recommended requirements. Is having the Minimum able to make it least function in playable state? (Best framerate, No graphical glitches.) Of course i know is always better to have recommended or higher but just wanted to know the limit of their minium specs requirement.


I would assume minimum is probably for lowest resolution lowest settings with a stable framerate


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 29, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I know most games on steam have a minimum requirements and a Recommended requirements. Is having the Minimum able to make it least function in playable state? (Best framerate, No graphical glitches.) Of course i know is always better to have recommended or higher but just wanted to know the limit of their minium specs requirement.


As what was said above, yeah probably just lowest settings with stable framerate and smooth gameplay


----------

